# Holding ABT's



## iresq (Mar 16, 2010)

A little different than RdKnB's post, I am thinking of doing a batch for a friends party late on Saturday.  

What would you do to hold/transport these?  I was thinking about using a pre-heated crockpot.  Smoke to party time probably two hours.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know but that sounds like a good idea.  Also foil and wrap them in a towel may work also


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 16, 2010)

I have put mine in foil before and that seemed to work fine. If they cool down then you can just throw the foil in the oven a bit to heat them up.


----------



## iresq (Mar 20, 2010)

On the WSM.  Don't think I will foil as I don't want them getting soggy.  Filling is cream cheese and chedder.  Topped with little smokey, bacon wrapped and lightly dusted with rub.  I shot video so there will be another QMovie soon.  Anyone have a good animation of a buffalo taking a crap with an atomic explosion in the background?

Its warm here today so all the windows are open.  The house smells of smoke.  I love it, the family? Not so much.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 20, 2010)

I whish I had a bunch of those to scarf down later today.


----------



## cppbrian (Mar 23, 2010)

My mom has a pyrex 9X13 insulated carrier. I have put the ABT's in there, heated up the hot pack and transported them that way.  ABT's are much better when they are still warm and crispy in my opinion.


----------

